# 1992 240SX Fuel injectors



## bonegirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone out there that can tell me EXACTLY how hard it would be for a somewhat mechanically inclined woman to replace her own fuel injectors? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Not difficult to replace but it can be sometimes tricky. Here's a procedure:
1 - Remove the fuel pump fuse, then run the motor until it dies. This eliminates any residual fuel pressure in the fuel log.
2 - Unplug the electrical connector.
3 - Remove the two screws and top cover from the injector.
4 - Remove injector by prying it out of the fuel log. It may be stubborn so be patient. You can use a large screwdriver in combination with visegrips for removal.
5 - Insure that the ports where the injector fits through are super clean.
6 - When installing the new injector, use three new O-rings and coat them lightly with motor oil.
7 - Be sure to reinstall the fuse.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

bonegirl said:


> Anyone out there that can tell me EXACTLY how hard it would be for a somewhat mechanically inclined woman to replace her own fuel injectors? Any input is appreciated.


The most difficult part about it would be purchasing them...round 100 bucks a piece new


----------



## bonegirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Sheesh, it sounds awfully intimidating....ya think a Chilton's manuel for my car would help me out any?







rogoman said:


> Not difficult to replace but it can be sometimes tricky. Here's a procedure:
> 1 - Remove the fuel pump fuse, then run the motor until it dies. This eliminates any residual fuel pressure in the fuel log.
> 2 - Unplug the electrical connector.
> 3 - Remove the two screws and top cover from the injector.
> ...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

bonegirl said:


> Sheesh, it sounds awfully intimidating....ya think a Chilton's manuel for my car would help me out any?


It's really not intimidating; fairly straightforward. Now if you were to replace a timing chain, that would be awfully intimidating.

Like I said, the toughest part of the job is getting the old injector out; they can be very stubborn to remove. 

Also another point I forgot to mention is that when the new injector has been installed, the two top screws need to be tightened carefully; they can snap off if excessively overtightened. It's best to use a small torque wrench; the torque specs for the screws are: 2.3 - 2.6 Nm (1.7 - 2.0 Ft Lbs).

A Chilton's manual may help or may not; Chilton's manuals are not that good. A much better choice is a Nissan Factory Service Manual (FSM).

Good luck!


----------



## 1mns13 (Jan 12, 2006)

rogoman said:


> fairly straightforward.
> Like I said, the toughest part of the job is getting the old injector out; they can be very stubborn to remove.
> 
> Also another point I forgot to mention is that when the new injector has been installed, the two top screws need to be tightened carefully; they can snap off if excessively overtightened. A much better choice is a Nissan Factory Service Manual (FSM).
> ...


I have to echo these wise words. Removing sidefeed injectors can be a challenge. But be careful and forceful you'll get it done. I used a lareg blade screw driver as a pry bar. Don't lose the spacers from between the rail and intake manifold. The FSM is great. You can probably find a pdf version on www.zeroyon.com


----------



## bonegirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks, you guys are great. A guy at work also suggested the Nissan factory manuel. I'm hopeful that there are pictures that go along with the procedures so I know what's what when I dig in








rogoman said:


> It's really not intimidating; fairly straightforward. Now if you were to replace a timing chain, that would be awfully intimidating.
> 
> Like I said, the toughest part of the job is getting the old injector out; they can be very stubborn to remove.
> 
> ...


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

I got one that is leaking a little, i put all new o rings and everything but I didnt use anything on them, motor oil works? I figured petroleum jelly or somthing like that...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah you can use petroleum jelly


----------



## juststockthanks (Dec 15, 2005)

just replaced #4 injector on my ka24 last night.Had to punch a hole in the top then thread a bolt through a peace of alum use the alum to then pull it out.they are in there.Some times you can turn the key on and the fuel press will pop them out.Vise grips nor big screwdriver or key trick would work in my case.Good luck.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

it might be worthwhile to buy an injector removal tool


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

It's just the phillips head screws that suck. They love to strip. I have 5 KA24 fuel rails, and we could only remove the injectors from 2 of them without drilling.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

it helps a bit when you put the screwdriver in them tap the end of the driver with a hammer to make it seat properly in the screw. Also dont use an old blunt driver or one thats too small


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I used an impact driver. You hit it with a hammer, and it turns as the shaft compresses. Really neat and useful for shitty phillips head screws.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Screws on the injectors? mine slide in and out i fail to see any screws on them, perhaps the kae is differnt from kade?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> Screws on the injectors? mine slide in and out i fail to see any screws on them, perhaps the kae is differnt from kade?


That's because the 89-90 injectors are top feed; they don't mount inside the fuel rail. The 91 and newer injectors are side feed; they mount inside the fuel rail.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

rogoman said:


> That's because the 89-90 injectors are top feed; they don't mount inside the fuel rail. The 91 and newer injectors are side feed; they mount inside the fuel rail.



ah gotchya, never really looked that close at a de :cheers:


----------

